# Meaning Of Naam Simran



## harsimiritkaur

I don't think simran means meditation, but contemplation.  Hindus meditate and repeat phrases over and over again and get into a hypnotic trance.

Sikhs reflect on the meanings of any teaching in Guru Granth Sahib, then they  become relaxed, shukh sehaij shant.

I don't think Waheguru is God's name.  Waheguru is a phrase of deep meaning. Wa, wow and he, is and gu, darkness and ru, enlightner.

Perhaps the gurus never said "waheguru"  this appears the first time in Sewayee Mehela 4 ang 1396.  The Bhats poets, didn't they compose this shabad, or someone else who was not a Sikh.  Perhaps they were Hindu poets competing with each other.  Anyway, simran naam is not repeating a name over and over again.  To me, it is repeating the infinite various teachings of Gurbani.  As we learn a little every day, we reflect, we take time out from our material concerns and concentrate of the realm of reality.  We begin to recognize the hukam natural laws of God in a new or deeper way.

We need to explore the meanings of simran, araadh, dhiaya, drllant, and jap.

Who are we to give God a name?  He doesn't need a name.  We give Him a name in order to define what is impossible to describe.  God is who He is.  Wadi wadiayee, jap apey aap.  Great is your greatness, you are who you are.  Ang 463.  And look at Hen, tun hen, tun hovenhaar, ang 724 Being, You are, You causing all to exist.
 In the Bible, the Torah Exodus chapter 3, Moses, the Hebrew Prophet asked God His name.  The response was "Ehye Asher Ehye" and "Yahweh (pronounced Adonai)." Translated means, I am that I am, and Yahweh means the one who was, is, and will be, and causes all to exist.

If you want to find God, the best place to start is by accept His hukam.  All of nature teaches us this.  Guru Granth Sahib is the ideal guide to use to learn how to do this.


----------



## 21khalsa13

*Re: Meaning of Naam Simiran*

*The fabric of life*

Mechanics of language: how language creates our reality and how sound affects physiology.

Language is a force of energy and information. 
Deepak Chopra explains in his thesis ‘sacred sounds’ ‘The spirit is a  most creative force (awareness) it is the choice maker and thought generator.  A Fountain of ideas, generating an infinite number of space time events, repeated space time events create mental patterns. 
These thought patterns create what we know as the mind. There exist verbal cues to these patterns which constantly condition and restrict our choices. These verbal cues become our beliefs, attitudes and behavioural responses. Our perception and understand is hence built by language’. 

‘Language constitutes pre – verbal language (see eurhythmy gurbani and primal sounds).
Pre verbal language is consists of sound, energy, information and vibration as a infinte potentiality.

Genesis – let there be light.
Lagos was actual word used. Lagos = sound/word. 

Light is in form of photons and waves. A light wave is a vibration. It is this vibration that dissipates energy, information and a primordial sound. 

These primodial sounds (gurubani) carry information and energy. This  information and energy can in turn bring about changes in our physiology- language anthropology.
All language has same roots- out of potentiality => out of pure potentiality, eternity transformed time (space time events), coming into being. 

Genesis è first there was the word which came into flesh.
In the Vedas concept of virthi è a quantum flucation. A quantum flucation in the source of the unified field (zero point field).   
Hence it is seen that matter information and energy are born of language. 

Time is  technically being quantified eternity. Primal man conceived of time as they saw it in there environment. 
A primal biological metre è the menstrual cycle.
Met ra                        greek for uterus
Matter
Mat er
mat ri              mother.
The first measurement of existence becomes material from the dimensionless.
In eurhythmy is is noted MM has primal searching quality. Ie. when a child is born there is a searching. MM is the sound expressing this search. As it finds it’s unconditional love, mm becomes mother, ma, mum, mat ri, ie all language expression of the mother begins with this MMMMM.


All names given to man’s concepts and perceptions have roots in same origin of pure potentiality. This source of infinite energy and information.
AAH è RAè Allahè bramha è yehvahè 
DEVIè  devtaè  divine è
YENè dehna  è chen è akash è kash è shine.

Hence sounds/language is the maker of reality. Pre verbal language exists in all of nature

è SOUND
è INFORMATION
è MEMORY
è VIBRATION
è ENERGY

Only in latter stages of evolution did sound / language become more sophisticated and hence verbal ècivilisation  è technology èetc..
Linguistically structured thought is an basic unit as this is how nature ‘thinks’ through vibrations and sounds. Ie whales communicate with each other through 100s of miles and computer analysis has shown that this communication involves an exchange of 10MB per *** in half an hour. This is equivalent approx all information in the oddessy. WOW!!

Pytharos è stone is frozen music
Zen è void is matter and matter is void. The void creates through sounds and vibration, via quantum flucations in the zero point field.
Verbal language and hence words express thoughts, emotions, intention, expression, awareness. It is the fundamental stuff of life. The very fabric of reality.
An impulse express information & energy at a particular space and time.

Pure abstract potentiality è a real thing.

Story of roman centurion è speak the word and my soul will be healed.

At a quantum level, flows of awareness expressed through neuropeptides which then translates into our biochemistry (field of biochemical information). As information flows words become triggers of mental patterns but also of transformation.

Words create our everyday reality è cybernetics and NLP
They become an expression of experience, health and fulfilment of desires 
Which then can translate into beliefs, assumptions, expectations and self image, these are all product of internal dialogue.
Words have an incalcuble power at a celluar, personal, societal and global level. Can be cause of death, destruction and war, but also harmony, love, laughter and happiness. Repeated patterns become like programs that run in our sub conciousness. Information is passed from cell to cell. Where a thought goes a molecule goes with it. Hence our thoughts are affecting our very biochemistry.

From field of infinte potentaily have potential to use words and thoughts to create a new reality. Be aware of internal dialogue, thoughts  and hence what reality is being created. 
And what reality can be created in this consciousness, the playground of the universe’.

*Ek onkar satnaam*
In sikhi guru nanak asks to focuses mind at the source of all this potentilaty. 
Ek onkar satnaam the sound of on (root of aum, amen, hum etc) is true primal vibration.
He says the sound/vibration/ or nad (nad root sound of nada meaning note, also name è naam) should be mediated and contemplated on constantly. Day and night. 
All beliefs, assumptions, expectations and hence experience should stem from this place of pure potentilality ensuring all thoughts and actions constanly fresh, growing and adjusting to whats is being learnt, else mind can get into traps of repeated thought patterns hence reducing choice in life from these infinite opportunity that exists.
Forming a stagnant pool of thoughts and life experience rather than a free flowing river of life.
The maharishi calls OM/AUM the magic symbol.
He says Om is the mantra of the sanyasi. Repeat, mediate on OM è sanyas diksha. When time has come for complete renouncation of attachment to the world.
Renouncation and detachment increase with repeatation of OM. Puts end to desires. Desires are destroyed by repetition. Deep desires rooted in mind will also be destroyed and one can become wholly desireless. 
(Probarly as AUM’s high vibration rate doesn’t allow other thoughts to remain in the mind in their deep rooted state, stimulating a mental clearout) 
If unfortunately the householder begins this mantra meditation he experience destructive effects in his material life. The effects starts with monetary loss and then goes on to destroy all objects of affection one by one. Such a man may find, loss of money separation from close ones, utter frustration and peacelessness.

In this ascept Guru Nanak Jee has given sikhi as a methodology for the householder/sanyasi,. Remain in the world but not of it. Be attached, but at same time be detached from it all. A very zen way of life.
This ideology reached an apex with Guru Gobind Singh Jee developing this further into concept of khalsa with Sikhs as Sant-Saphhiyie. Sikhs to be a positive force for good. Saint soldiers create khalsa è A Land of pure souls.

Maharishi commented that when time of creation came. It is held by almost all religions that the great lord wishes creation to be, or desires creation to be. 

 Vedas è I am one, maybe I became many. 
Genesisè In the being was the word and the word was with god.

When god desires or in other words when it is time for creation to begin then in that silent imbounded ocean of life a stir is created à a quantum flucatution in the zero point field (see Lyne Mctaggart’s ‘The filed’. 
In trying to describe this ‘stir’ an analogy was made.
If you take a body of water lying in a big flat dish and the water is till. Then you give a push from the side with a little jerk. The whole body of water moves and vibrates. 
H-MMMN
That’s means the first subltest vibration starts and that is the start of creation. à more of a subtle vibration/echo than ‘a big bang’. From that eternal silence a hum starts and that hum is OM / AUM.

Om is thus the word of god it is also without meaning. It is a phonetically note. An audible sound. It is remarkably similar to other words of power amen (christanity), amin (islam). 
The first silent wave, starting from the silent ocean of unmanifest life, that all the greats have endoured to get in tune with. 

Yogananda in the ‘autobiography of yogi’ points to a similar direction.

The infinte potencies of sound derivie from the creative word aum. The cosmic vibratory power behind all atomic energies. 

Any word spoken with with clear regulation and deep concentration has a materialising value. Loud and silent repetition of inspiring words has been found  effective in couism and similar systems of psycotheraphy the secret lies in stepping up the minds’ vibratory rate. 
What maharishi was warning of using om simran as fear of reality hitting face on to unprepared people as the mind’s vibratory rate is increased to primal rate.

Yogananda writes extensively on the qualities of sounds.
He continues 
The potencies sound and of vach ( the human voice) have nowhere else been so profoundly investigated as in india. 
The aum vibration reverberates throughout the universe (the ‘word’ or ‘the voices of many waters’ of the bible) has three manifestations creation, preservation and destruction
(The basic unit foundation of creation on which the whole of the manifest is world is built and held together)  the creative voice of god, heard as AUM- the vibration of the cosmic motor.

In the beginning was the word and the word was with god and the word was god. 
John 1.1

Each time man utters a word he puts into force one of the three qualities of AUM. This is the lawful reasoning behind the injunction that man should speak the truth.


Biblical words refer to the three fold nature of god as the father, the son, and the holy spirit.
GOD the father, the absolute unmanifest existing beyond all vibratory creation. The source of all creation. From which everything is born.
SON the son, is the Christ consciousness (brahma). The Christ conciousness is the only begotten or sole reflection of the uncreated infinite.
The outward manifestation of the omnipresent Christ conciousness its witness is AUM, the word or the holy ghost. 
The invisible divine power the only doer, the sole causative and actual force, that holds the whole of creation through vibration.
‘no man hath seen god at any time’
(no mortal under ‘time’ and the relativities of maya can realises the infinite.
‘The only begotten son, which is in the bosom of the father
 (the reflected Christ conciousness, or outwardly projected perfect intelligence that is guiding all structural phenomena through AUM vibration has issued forth from the ‘bosom’ or deeps of the uncreated divine in order to express the variety of unity) he hath declared him.

AUM is the blissful comforter heard in meditation and reveals to the devotee the ultimate truth à brings all things into remembrance. 
The acient rishi’s discovered these laws of sound alliance between nature and man is an objectification of AUM the primal sound or vibrating word. Man man has control over all natural manifestations through the use of certain defined mantras, chants or words. 

Kriya yoga consists of body discipline, mental control and meditating on AUM
Patanjali speaks of god as the actual cosmic sound of Aum that is heard in meditation.
AUM is said to be the creative word/sound/shabd. The whir of the vibratory motor of the cosmos, the witness of divine presence, even beginners in yoga may soon hear the wonderous sound of AUM.

‘These things saith the AMEN, the faithful and the true witness, the beginning of the creation of god – revelation 3:14
In the beginning was the word and the word was with god and the word was god.’

….all things were made by him (word or aum)  and without him was not anything made that was made  - John 1 1:3

AUM of the Vedas became the sacred HUM of the Tibetans, AMIN of the Moslems, AMEN of the Egyptians, Romans, Jews and Christians
It’s meaning in Hebrew is sure / faithful. 


So guru nanaks statement and revelation was a universal quantifier. 
EK ONKAR SATNAAM. 
Shabd yoga – mantra to transcend mental and physical realms- from sikh
aum is root sound of creative force, primal vibration, the big bang or subtle echo? Quantum theory’s primal string. The super string. 
Is this what guru nanak jee  implied when he said ek oankar sat naam?
There is no hindu or muslim all men of god. And all devi devtas present in our holy books from all religions and creeds.


Ek oankar saat naam 
Karta purkh
Nir poh
Nir ver
Akaal murat
Ajooni sibang
Gurprashad
Jaap.
Ad saach
Jagad saach
Heh pi saach
Nanak ho si pi saach.


Guru Nanak Jees’ revelation recognises the unity and source of all the religious and spiritual endeavours. All past prophets having connected with the same divine creative source, the only difference being the culture and context the messages have been delivered. 

A different conception from that of the Trinitarian reality sat, tat, aum.
Or father, son, and the holy ghost. Brahman, Vishnu and Shiva represents the trine expressions of god in the aspect of tat or son à the Christ conciousness imminent in vibratory creation. The shakti’s energies or ‘consorts’ of the trinity are symbols of AUM. Or the holy ghost the sole causative force that upholds the cosmos via vibration.

‘O lord …. Thou hast created all things and for the pleasure they are and were created.’   Revelation 4:11

Guru nanak asks us to keep in mind the true name/sound/shabd at all times, forever connecting us to our source and creator, then all righteous living modes will be assimilated with effortless ease and with god’s grace. 

As Christ said ‘ ****connect to spirit and thy faith will do the rest’

Similar statement as Guru Nanak dev jee never implied the need for any man to change their religion. But approach this with a sincere attitude and seeing the communality and brotherhood of all mankind.
On a physical level it is said that Mans’ body battery is not sustained by gross (bread) food alone, but by the vibratory cosmic energy (word/shabd/Aum) 
This invisible energy flows into the human body through the gate of the medulla oblongetta. This sixth bodily centre is located at the back of the neck at the top of the five spinal chakras ( Sanskrit word for energy wheels, centres or junctions, radiating life force)

The medulla is the principle entrance for the bodies supply universal energy (AUM) is directly connected by polarity with the with the Christ conscious centre in the single eye between the eye brow, the seat of a man’s power of will. Cosmic energy is then stored up in the seventh centre, in the brain, as a reservoir of infinite potenalities (mentioned in the Vedas as a thousand petaled lotus of light)

The bible refers to AUM as the holy ghost or invisible life force that divinely upholds all of creation.
‘what ? know ye not that your body is the temple of the holy ghost which is in you. Which ye have of god and ye are not your own’ 
I. Corinthians

A mantra is a potent vibratory chant. The literal translation mantra from the Sanskrit is à An instrument of thought.
it signifies ‘the ideal, inaudible sounds which represent one aspect of creation; when vocalised as syllables a mantra constitutes a universal terminology (Websters new international dictionary)
à gurbani and eurthymy explains this.
The infinite powers of sound are derived from aum, the word or creative hum of the cosmic motor.

A mantra has relation to (5th chakra) breath as link between the mind and body. Breathe with focus on mantra strengthens connection and overcomes duality. Simraan on AUM allows mind body links to strengthen within the highest vibratory energies.

The bible reveals that the Hebrew prophets were well aware that god has made the breathe as a subtle link between body and soul.

‘the lord god formed man of the dust of the ground and breathed into his nostrils and man became a living soul’ –Genesis

Rudolf Steiner in his book ‘The fifth gospel says that AUM was the root sound that Jesus was refer to in his prayers amen has been the cultural interpretation. (reminds me of one of your earlier posts refering to jesus with turban, long hair, and sword and prophesising about a time in future when a turbaned, sworded, man will ride on white horse in name of truth. i suspect oru true relations are deeper than our superficial created differences-maya)

The human body is composed of chemical and metallic substances that are also found in the ‘dust of the ground’ 
The flesh of man could never carry on activity nor manifest energy and motion were it not for the life currents transmitting by the soul to body through the breathe (gaseous energy). The life currents, operating in the human body are an expression of the AUM vibration of the omnipresent soul.

‘Be still and know that I AM god. His omnipresence the lord is heard only through immaculate silences. Reverberating through the universe as the creative AUM  vibration, the primal sound instantly translates itself into intelligible words for the devotee in attainment.

To the prophet Isaiah, god revealed his intentions in these words
‘ So shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth; it shall not return me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing where to I sent it.
 For ye shall go out with joy, and be led forth with peace: the mountains and the hills shall break forth before you into singing and all the trees of the field shall clap their hands’.

we can truly relax our minds and hearts in the knowledge and faith that the universe is unfolding exactly as intended perfect and magical.
all we have to do is stay out of our minds and our created realties.
keeping your whole mind focused in the direction of one god as best you know interpret reality and you'll experince a magical state called spirit.
ek oan kar saat naam provides direction and focus during times when experiencing magical rid /sid type states to remain detached and fully  submitting to the will of god - hukum- allowing spirit to flowing from place of pure thought through instrument of your being to pure action resulting in a net postivie effect on the environment around.
where a good man stands is holy ground, as a postive loving state of being energisies and purifies the world around.
surely this is the basis of khalistan, the golden age, the age of aqauruis however you understand it. inside out approach. cleanse oursleves inside out attain high loving energy levels and that love will naturally vibrate and spill in to your environment. result a quantum jump in conciousness!


----------



## drkhalsa

*Re: Meaning of Naam Simiran*

Dear Khalsa ji


I was really lovely piece of writing and made lot of sense to me 
I was just wondering who has written this ?
Any way thnks very much for sharing it 


Jatinder Singh


----------



## 21khalsa13

*Re: Meaning of Naam Simiran*

dr khalsa jee,
this has been written by myself humbly towards a Phd 
which has the intention of unfying science, religion and medicine
trying to show that using quantum mechanics, spiritual science and 
different medical approaches to health that the underlying science and reality is the same. the only differences being langauge, cultural differnces and an individuals interpretation.
we are all experience the same reality, only interpreting differently
sikhi teaches us to be good learners, good students of life.
using naam jaap to maintian direction and mometum. 

waheguru je ka khalsa, waheguru je ke fateh!
Ranjeev Singh


----------



## 21khalsa13

*Re: Meaning of Naam Simiran*

any help putiing this in context
and quotations would be helpful to make this a complete work
of sikh spiritual science with waheguru jee's kirpa.

regards
humbly yours


----------



## 21khalsa13

*Re: Meaning of Naam Simiran*

"Yahweh (pronounced Adonai)." Translated means, I am that I am, and Yahweh means the one who was, is, and will be, and causes all to exist.


I AM --> same root sound (pirmial sound) as oan kar

"In any way that men love me in that same way they find my love:
for many are the paths of men, but they all in the end come to
me."

-- Song of God, Bhagavad Gita


----------



## drkhalsa

> this has been written by myself humbly towards a Phd
> which has the intention of unfying science, religion and medicine
> trying to show that using quantum mechanics, spiritual science and
> different medical approaches to health that the underlying science and reality is the same. the only differences being langauge, cultural differnces and an individuals interpretation.
> we are all experience the same reality, only interpreting differently
> sikhi teaches us to be good learners, good students of life.
> using naam jaap to maintian direction and mometum.
> 
> waheguru je ka khalsa, waheguru je ke fateh!
> Ranjeev Singh


 

Wow!!!  Excelent Brother 
In my college days I used to be very good reader I mean I used to read  lot of books on various philosohical and differeny practicle approaches in various religion and it seems very confusing to me at that time as every thing seems to be going in all different direction and I became so confused to a point that I was at brink of becoming non believer 

But some thing amazing happened I was studying everything and not Gurbani the religion I was born in and when with akals grace i came in contact with gurmat everything started falling into place and I understood many missing links in my thinking process about various philosophies and every started becoming clear and every paths seemed to going in the same one direction (i.e of AKAL)

This was the reason your really made lot of sense to me 

As I understood a lot of this writing is taking about NAD the Primal Sound and celestial Sounds Well I dont remember off hand But I have read about it by some gursikh Writer , Personally I have very little experience about naad .

Any way best of luck I your work May Akal Bless with his Grace 



Jatinder Singh

Any


----------



## japjisahib04

harsimiritkaur said:
			
		

> I don't think simran means meditation, but contemplation. Hindus meditate and repeat phrases over and over again and get into a hypnotic trance.
> 
> Sikhs reflect on the meanings of any teaching in Guru Granth Sahib, then they become relaxed, shukh sehaij shant.
> 
> I don't think Waheguru is God's name. Waheguru is a phrase of deep meaning. Wa, wow and he, is and gu, darkness and ru, enlightner.
> 
> Perhaps the gurus never said "waheguru" this appears the first time in Sewayee Mehela 4 ang 1396. The Bhats poets, didn't they compose this shabad, or someone else who was not a Sikh. Perhaps they were Hindu poets competing with each other. Anyway, simran naam is not repeating a name over and over again. To me, it is repeating the infinite various teachings of Gurbani. As we learn a little every day, we reflect, we take time out from our material concerns and concentrate of the realm of reality. We begin to recognize the hukam natural laws of God in a new or deeper way.
> 
> We need to explore the meanings of simran, araadh, dhiaya, drllant, and jap.
> 
> Who are we to give God a name? He doesn't need a name. We give Him a name in order to define what is impossible to describe. God is who He is. Wadi wadiayee, jap apey aap. Great is your greatness, you are who you are. Ang 463. And look at Hen, tun hen, tun hovenhaar, ang 724 Being, You are, You causing all to exist.
> In the Bible, the Torah Exodus chapter 3, Moses, the Hebrew Prophet asked God His name. The response was "Ehye Asher Ehye" and "Yahweh (pronounced Adonai)." Translated means, I am that I am, and Yahweh means the one who was, is, and will be, and causes all to exist.
> 
> If you want to find God, the best place to start is by accept His hukam. All of nature teaches us this. Guru Granth Sahib is the ideal guide to use to learn how to do this.


 
The word Waheguru is unique in itself. Waheguru is the combination of Wah+Guru. When we come across something uncommon and unique, where words cease to express a wonder, spontaneously in that state of bliss ‘Wah’ comes out from the mouth. Unlike other descriptive names of God, it is not an adjective on account of the qualities or virtues of Akal Purakh but is the state of the mind, spontaneous expression of love and thanks for endless gifts which emerges from the Divine knowledge. The Gurus though mentioned many Names of Akal Purakh in Guru Granth Sahib, but omitted the Word “Waheguru” in their own Baani. By doing this they honored all the Names of Akal Purakh, may be from any faith, and thus preached equality of mankind as well as Oneness and firmness of Akal Purakh. Further mentioning of different names in Gurbani highlights how Satguruji solved the great problem of human kind as to what is correct way of referring to an impersonal Akal Purakh and make HIM our personal Akal Purakh. 
Now coming to your question, though Guru Nanak tells us, hukam rajayee chalna but before that he strictly advised us asks to ‘Jap’ chant and focuses mind at the source of all this potentiality – the TRUTH – the Akal Purakh and not any Devi devta or any inanimate elements. However, this ‘TRUTH’ is addressed in Gurbani as spontaneous utterance “Vaahe” is an ecstatic expression of awe and wonder and not descriptive name, ‘Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru, Wahe jeo’. Guru Granth ang.1402-14. Further he tells not only we should sing but listen as, gwivAw suixAw iqn kw hir Qwie pwvY ijn siqgur kI AwigAw siq siq kir mwnI ] - Their singing and listening is approved by the Akal Purakh; they who accept the Hukam or instruction of the True Guru as True, totally True.” – Guru Granth ang.669.15. Since gurmat is highly critical of praiseless or wordless meditation as gurbani tells us, “lK caurwsIh Pyru pieAw ibnu sbdY mukiq n pwey ]- without the Shabad, one wander around the cycle of 8.4 million reincarnations; cannot attain liberation.” – Guru Granth ang.67.18. It should be repeated and chanted with each breath loud enough so that one can hear it and practice its treasure. While repeating the Gur mantra link it with breathing, which forms a 'dhun' or a tune, which one has to listen very attentively. Further in order to stop the mind from running around one has to make it busy with this dhun. 

As Gurbani tells us, “Thakur hamra sadh bolanta - the non stop LIVE gunjar of anhad naad is echoing throughout brahmand and gurbani has given us the technique to the realization of God with the instruction 'dhun mai dhayan dhayan mai jania - let dhuni of our recitation of simran hear the gunjar of anhad naad (unstruck celestial sound of akal and through the imprints of waheguru dhun recorded on heart, let one focus his mind with Gur Sabd’. It is by listening. Those who can hear and reveal are really blessed but those who can hear but cannot reveal are equally blessed. Once waves of dhun of our simran are attuned to the gunjar of anhad naad, we can not only realize the TRUTH an automatic ajaapa jaap starts within us.

I wonder when we are able to solve complex theorms, chemistry, physics or higher maths equation, if we all try, we can walk on the gunjar of anhad naad and realize God with the help of techniquie Guru Nanak has blessed.
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## 21khalsa13

_'As I understood a lot of this writing is taking about NAD the Primal Sound and celestial Sounds Well I dont remember off hand But I have read about it by some gursikh Writer , Personally I have very little experience about naad .'_


sat shri akaal bhaji

thank you so much for your encouragement and support.

just a query might be mistaken but isn't gurbani - primal (primodail) sounds. guru bani - sounds (shabd from Akaal)
and shouldn't this be the subject of our focus. first this and all the rest will fit into place.
correct vibration in mind = correct vibration in thought and action then all paths will vibrate towards primal frequency - ek oankar satnaam
all lower frequencies will be deleted by the power of this primal vibration
ie. all past sins etcc ... ( all thoughts and vibrations still residing in mind of manmukh are techinally sins still accumulated in our souls, focus on naam jaap and whole mind focus on akaal wipes these clean and resets vibartory appartus).

in western science has been found secret to success is focusing ALL one's mind in one direction. drop all stagnant thoughts. this process activates spirit and draws out one's perfect lifestyle from within. (EDUCO by Dr Tony Quinn)
use whole mind by using fully all one's senses.
sight - what do you see - can you close eyes and still see the room.
hearing - be aware of all the sounds
feelins - atmosphere, clothes etc, 
smell & taste spend ten - twenty mins open whole mind then do naam jaap
very powerful....

isn't this a similiar process as guru nanak jee saying ek oan sat naam and naam jaap. all mind focused in one direction (in this context direction being GOD)
forget all rituals etc.
all vedas are correct but people don't read them as they should (with whole mind) 
and guru's jot is in everyone. drop thoughts and reality will come from inside everyone. 
no need to be preached too. as answers lie inert in everybeing.

Just idle banter really, coz I should really be focusing all mind on trust and love for akaal rather than this questioning western mind that needs too be appeased lols

we all sit around the table and suppose, while the secret sits in middle and knows.

ranjeev
21 khalsa 13


----------



## singhkhalsa

{I wonder when we are able to solve complex theorms, chemistry, physics or higher maths equation, if we all try, we can walk on the gunjar of anhad naad and realize God with the help of techniquie Guru Nanak has blessed.}

A very good analysis. Also no technique is required. 


kab*ee*r j*ee* go*u*rr*ee* ||
k*i**aa* jap k*i**aa* thap k*i**aa* brath p*oo*j*aa* ||
j*aa* k*ai* r*i*dh*ai* bh*aa*o h*ai* dh*oo*j*aa* ||1||
r*ae* jan man m*aa*dhho s*i*o l*aa**ee**ai* ||
chath*u*r*aa**ee* n chath*u*rabh*u*j p*aa**ee**ai* || reh*aa*o ||
parehar l*o*bh ar l*o*k*aa*ch*aa*r ||
parehar k*aa*m kr*o*dhh aha(n)k*aa*r ||2||
karam karath badhh*ae* aha(n)m*ae*v ||
m*i*l p*aa*thhar k*ee* kareh*ee* s*ae*v ||3||
kah*u* kab*ee*r bhagath kar p*aa*e*i**aa* ||
bh*o*l*ae* bh*aa*e m*i*l*ae* ragh*u*r*aa*e*i**aa* ||4||6||

_Gauree, Kabeer Jee:
What use is chanting, and what use is penance, fasting or devotional worship,
to one whose heart is filled with the love of duality? ||1||
O humble people, link your mind to the Lord.
Through cleverness, the four-armed Lord is not obtained. ||Pause||
Set aside your greed and worldly ways.
Set aside sexual desire, anger and egotism. ||2||
Ritual practices bind people in egotism;
meeting together, they worship stones. ||3||
Says Kabeer, He is obtained only by devotional worship.
Through innocent love, the Lord is met. ||4||6||
_

And

prabh k*aa* s*i*maran sabh th*ae* *oo*ch*aa* ||
prabh k*ai* s*i*maran o*u*dhhar*ae* m*oo*ch*aa* ||
prabh k*ai* s*i*maran thr*i*san*aa* b*u*jh*ai* ||
prabh k*ai* s*i*maran sabh k*i*shh s*u*jh*ai* ||
prabh k*ai* s*i*maran n*aa*h*ee* jam thr*aa*s*aa* ||
prabh k*ai* s*i*maran p*oo*ran *aa*s*aa* ||
prabh k*ai* s*i*maran man k*ee* mal j*aa*e ||
a(n)mr*i*th n*aa*m r*i*dh m*aa*h*i* sam*aa*e ||
prabh j*ee* baseh*i* s*aa*dhh k*ee* rasan*aa* ||
n*aa*nak jan k*aa* dh*aa*san dhasan*aa* ||4||

_The remembrance of God is the highest and most exalted of all.
In the remembrance of God, many are saved.
In the remembrance of God, thirst is quenched.
In the remembrance of God, all things are known.
In the remembrance of God, there is no fear of death.
In the remembrance of God, hopes are fulfilled.
In the remembrance of God, the filth of the mind is removed.
The Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, is absorbed into the heart.
God abides upon the tongues of His Saints.
Nanak is the servant of the slave of His slaves. ||4||
_


And Bhai Gurdas Ji says

h*ee*r*ai* h*ee*r*aa* b*ae*dhh*ee**ai* baras*ai* kan*ee* an*ee* h*u*e dhh*ee*r*ai*||
dhh*aa*g*aa* h*o*e par*o**ee**ai* h*ee*r*ae* m*aa*l ras*aa*l geh*ee*r*ai*||
s*aa*dhh sa(n)gath g*u*r shabadh l*i*v ho*u*(n)am*ai* m*aa*r mar*ai* manadhh*ee*r*ai*||
man j*i*n manadh*ae* le*ae* man g*u*n g*u*ram*u*kh sar*ee*r*ai*||
p*ai*r*ee*(n) p*ai* p*aa*kh*aa*k h*o*e k*aa*madhh*ae*n sa(n)thar*ae*n n n*ee*r*ai*||
s*i*l*aa* al*oo*n*ee* chaattan*ee* lakh a(n)mr*i*th ras tharasan s*ee*r*ai*||
v*i*ral*aa* s*i*kh s*u*n*ai* g*u*r p*ee*r*ai* ||aa||

_With diamond-bit of drill the piece of diamond is cut gradually i.e. with the diamond bit of the Word of the Guru the mind-diamond is pierced.
With the thread (of love) a beautiful string of diamonds is prepared.
In the holy congregation, merging consciousness in the Word and eschewing ego, the mind is tranquilized.
Conquering the mind, one should surrender it (before the Guru) and adopt the virtues of gurmukhs, the Guru oriented ones.
He ought to fall on the feet of saints because even the wish-granting cow (Kamadhenu) is not equal to the dust of the feet of saints.
This act is nothing but licking of the tasteless stone though myriad tastes of sweet juices one strives for.
Rare is the Sikh who listens to (and accepts) the teachings of the Guru.
_

AGAM


----------



## Singhson

*This Shabad is by Bhatt Gayandh in Svaiyay Mehl 5  on Pannaa 1403 *

 kIAw Kylu bf mylu  qmwsw vwihgurU qyrI sB rcnw ]
 k*ee**aa*  kh*ae*l badd m*ae*l tham*aa*s*aa*  v*aa*h*i*g*u*r*oo*  th*ae*r*ee* sabh rachan*aa* ||
 _You have formed and created this play,  this great game. O Waahay Guru, this is all You,  forever._
 
qU jil Qil ggin  pXwil pUir rh´w AMimRq qy mITy jw ky bcnw ]
 th*oo* jal thhal gagan pay*aa*l p*oo*r rehy*aa* a(n)mr*i*th th*ae* m*ee*t(h)*ae* j*aa* k*ae* bachan*aa* ||
 _You are pervading and permeating the  water, land, skies and nether regions; Your Words are sweeter than Ambrosial  Nectar._
 
mwnih bRhmwidk  rudRwidk kwl kw kwlu inrMjn jcnw ]
 m*aa*neh*i* breham*aa*dh*i*k r*u*dhr*aa*dh*i*k k*aa*l k*aa* k*aa*l n*i*ra(n)jan jachan*aa* ||
 _Brahmas and Shivas respect and obey  You. O Death of death, Formless Lord, I beg of You._
 
gur pRswid pweIAY  prmwrQu sqsMgiq syqI mnu Kcnw ]
 g*u*r pras*aa*dh p*aa**ee**ai*  param*aa*rathh sathasa(n)gath  s*ae*th*ee* man khachan*aa* ||
 _By Guru's Grace, the greatest thing is  obtained, and the mind is involved with the Sat Sangat, the True  Congregation._
 
kIAw Kylu bf mylu  qmwsw vwhgurU qyrI sB rcnw ]3]13]42]
 k*ee**aa*  kh*ae*l badd m*ae*l tham*aa*s*aa*  v*aa*hag*u*r*oo*  th*ae*r*ee* sabh rachan*aa* ||3||13||42||
 _You have formed and created this play,  this great game. O Waahay Guru, this is all Your making.  ||3||13||42||_


----------



## Singhson

*This Shabad is by Bhai Gurdaas Ji in Vaars Bhai  Gurdaas on Pannaa 1 *

 siqjug siqgur vwsdyv  vwvw ivSnw nwm jpwvY]
 sath*i*j*u*g  sath*i*g*u*r v*aa*sadh*ae*v v*aa*v*aa*  v*i*shan*aa* n*aa*m jap*aa*v*ai*||
 _In Satyug, Visnu in the form of  Vasudev is said to have incarnated and ‘V’ Of Vahiguru reminds of  Visnu._
 
duAwpr siqgur  hrIikRSn hwhw hir hir nwm iDAwvY]
 dh*u**aa*par sath*i*g*u*r  har*ee*kr*i*shan h*aa*h*aa*  har har n*aa*m dhh*i**aa*v*ai*||
 _The true Guru of dvapar is said to be  Harikrsna and ‘H’ of Vahiguru reminds of Hari._
 
qRyqy siqgur rwm jI  rwrw rwm jpy suK pwvY]
 thr*ae*th*ae* sath*i*g*u*r  r*aa*m j*ee* r*aa*r*aa*  r*aa*m jap*ae* s*u*kh p*aa*v*ai*||
 _In the the treta was Ram and ‘R’ of  Vahiguru tells that rembering Ram will produce joy and  happiness._
 
kiljug nwnk gur  goibMd ggw goivMd nwm jpwvY]
 kal*i*j*u*g  n*aa*nak g*u*r g*o*b*i*(n)dh gag*aa* g*o*v*i*(n)dh n*aa*m jap*aa*v*ai*||
 _In kalijug, Gobind is in the form of  Nanak and ‘G’ of Vahiguru gets Govind recited._
 
cwry jwgy chu jugI  pMcwiex ivc jwie smwvY]
 ch*aa*r*ae*  j*aa*g*ae* chah*u* j*u*g*ee*  pa(n)ch*aa*e*i*n v*i*ch j*aa*e sam*aa*v*ai*||
 _The recitations o f all the four ages  subsume in Panchayan i.e. in the soul of the common  man._
 
cwroN ACr iek kr  vwihgurU jp mMqR jpwvY]
 ch*aa*r*o*(n) ashhar e*i*k kar v*aa*h*i*g*u*r*oo*  jap ma(n)thr jap*aa*v*ai*||
 _When joining four letters Vahiguru is  remembered,_
 
jhW qy aupijAw iPr  qhW smwvY ]ôù]ñ]
 jeh*aa(n)* th*ae* o*u*paj*i**aa*  f*i*r theh*aa(n)* sam*aa*v*ai*  ||aa||a||
 _The jiv merges again in its  origin._


----------



## agape

the yoga in the Sri Granth Sahib Ji is Sahaj Yoga. Also known as Shabad Yoga. Another name is Surat Shabad Yoga. It's dealings is not with asanas or any particular breathing methods.It deals with Daswan Dwar. It is the Yoga of the SOUL current. It is not highest or lower than any Yoga.It can only be given by a Perfect Master(Satguru) and NAAM is the elixir.   'from another site'


----------



## kanwal295

Dear Ranjeev, Sahni Mohinder and Agam

Satsriakaal...... what words do I have but express my awe at the vast knowledge and the depth to which this is taken to.... by reading such scholarly articles, I am being enlightened and humbled.
Ranjeev, I am really impressed by your thesis and assume you have got yr PhD by now. Correct me if I am wrong, I notice you profusely illustrated yr thesis with examples and quotes from the Bible.... would you be kind enough to provide similar quotes  on which yr premise is based, from Gurbani (SGGS)?
And Agam, what better way to manifest these sounds that are created by our uttering and singing Gurbani in a solaceful way where we stimulate all the chakras simultaneously with all the sounds as highlighted in the shabd examples given.
We are all vibrations, we are a manifestation of that Infinite Vibration (Man tu joet saroop hain....)some dense some light and when we identify ourselves with the Infinite Vibration (....Mera man tan sabad vigaasia, japp anat taranga [Assa di Vaar]) the whole body mind complex vibrates in that Sabad, a spiritual expansion takes place, finally identifying with the Ultimate Universal Intelligence (Kabir tu tu kerta tu hua mujh mein raha na hoon).
Opening ourselves to the Satnaam (the All-pervading Immortal Essence of Reality, the Primordial Power, the Holy Life Force or the Holy Spirit [Christian parlance] in a submitted and surrendered state is the underpinning element in Guru-guided meditation or Simran.
You guys are the feather in the turban and I would like to thank Waheguru for you.
Dr Kanwal Jit Singh


----------



## 21khalsa13

I notice you profusely illustrated yr thesis with examples and quotes from the Bible.... would you be kind enough to provide similar quotes on which yr premise is based, from Gurbani (SGGS)?

just some examples here.
Quotations from Sri Guru Granth Sahib​


The Unstruck Melody








1. The unbeaten Melody that one seeks to hear, hear it thou in the instruction of the Guru's. (Sri Rag M. 1)
2. (Within me) rings the unstruck Melody of the Lord's flute, yea, He in whose presence one's mind is attuned to the sound (of the inner music). (Sri Rag, Kabir)
3. Seated in my higher mind, I live in communion with God and within me rings ever the unstruck Music (of Bliss). (Sri Rag Var, Shloka M. 3)
4. He, the Lord, is immersed in the unstruck Melody of the Word. (Asa, M. 1)

5. He, our God, is the King of the whole Universe. And there (in His Presence) rings the unstruck Melody (of Bliss). (Sorath M. 5, Chaupadas)
6. The Lord's Name has no form, no sigh, and it becomes manifest through the Immaculate
God as the unstruck Melody. (Asa M. 1)
7. In the cave of equipoise do I now have my seat. And the luminous Self of God has burst into me as the unstruck Melody. (Asa M. 5)
8. At the (tenth) door rings the unstruck Melody. The Lord echoes thus in every heart.
(Vadhans M. 5)
9. The skinless drums produce the Music (of Bliss), And the clouds rumble without the rainy season. And lo, without the clouds, it rains, if one reflects on the quintessence. 
(Sorath, Namdev)
10. Now I've closed all the nine Doors, and (at the Tenth) now rings the Unstruck Melody. (Sorath, Kabir)
11. All wisdom, all meditation is in hearing the gospel of the Perfect God and lo, immense is the joy of the Devotees of God, the Destroyer of worldly bonds, for within them rings the unstruck Music of Bliss. 
(Suhi, M. 5)

12. Meditating on the Guru's Word, the wholesome unstruck Strains one hears. (Sri Rag M. 1)
13. Says Nanak: "Within him Perfect is whose Guru rings the unbeaten Sound, " (Asa, M. 5)
14. How is one to perform Thy worship, O Thou Destroyer of coming-and-going? The unstruck Melody (within) drums ever Thy glory. (Dhanasri M. 1, Arati)
15. What, pray, is the sign of the abode of gods? Therein rings the unstruck Melody of the divine Word. (Ramkali Beni)

16. Now, I hear unmistakably the unstruck Melyd (of the Word) and my mind is pleased with the essence of God. (Ramkali, M. 1)
17. The unstruck Melody rings (within me) night and day. (Ramkali M. 1)
18. Abiding in the stae of fearlessness, one is ever filled with the unstruck Melody (of the
Word). (Ramkali, Kabir)
19. Holding back the outgoing nine sense-organs, one finds rest in the Tenth, that is the Self, whee, attuned to the Guru's Word, one hears the unstruck Melody, night and day. (Majh M. 3)

20. Meeting with the Saint, one Utters the unutterable and sees the Unseeable, Unknowable
and the Transcendent God. At the Tenth Door rings the Unbeaten Melody and the nectar of the Lord's Name drips into one's Self. (Maru M. 5)
21. My doubt and fear are dispelled now that I hear the unstruck Melody. (Maru M. 1)
22. Hearing the unstruck Melody, I abide in the home of my Self, and imbued with the Lord's Name, I remain Detached in the midst of the household. (Gauri M. 3)

23. Hearing the unstruck Melody, I am wonderstruck and abide in the realm of ecstasy.
(Bhairo, M. 5)
24. When the body dies, where does the soul reside ? It merges in the unstruck Melody of the Word of the Detached One. (Gauri, Kabir)
25. He alone hears in his fortune inner home the five strains in whom God places this power, and, lo, he overwhelms the five demons and smothers the thorn of death. (Ramkali, M. 3)
26. Now the mind wanders not, nor the wind sweeps, for the Yogi is attuned to the unstruck Melody of the Word. And the subtle five strains (1) make him detached. It is God who plays upon the inner harp. (Maru M. 1)

27. One overcomes lust, wrath and ego, nay, all the five thieves through the five strains (of the unstruck Melody) and with the sword of wisdom, one grapples with one's mind, and the desires of the mind are reabsorbed in the Mind.
28. There rings the subtle Music of the soul to which the holy Sangha attunes. Thee the Saints abide, wrapt in the love of their Loved Lord. There, there' neither birth nor death, neither pain nor pleasure, and there rains ever the Nectar-Nme of the Lord. (Suhi M. 5)

29. Praise the Lord. Attain to him through the Guru. And, utter ever the Word, and within thee then rings the unstruck Melody (of the Lord's Name) (Suhi M. 3)
30. Contemplating the Lord, one crosses the Sea of material existence, and one is wholly fulfilled, and all one's sins are eradicated, and Joy welling up, the unstruck Music rings in one's Mind. (Suhi M. 5)
31. Through the unstruck Music (of the Word) rings within one, night and day, (then), the state of the deathless Lord is known, by the Guru's Word, my body and mind are in Bloom. (Suhi M. 5)

32. If the unstruck Melody (of the Word) rings within one, night and day, (then), the state of the deathless Lord is known, by the Guru's Grace. (Ramkali M. 1)
33. When rings the Unstruck Melody within one, one is rid of one's fears and doubts.
(Maru M. 1, Dakhne)
34. When one's qunitessence merges in its like, one's mind is satiated, and shedding the
sense of the Other, one brings the mind home, and the current of life flows within one and the sky (of the Tenth Door) resounds (with the unstruck Melody). 
(Ramkali M. 1, Sidha Goshti)
35. Hear thou the melody in the house of the fourth state, attuned to the region of Void and then thou reflectest on the Unutterable utterance and thy mind's outgoings submerges in the Mind. (Malhar M. 1)


----------



## 21khalsa13

I am aware it still needs tremendous work to do it real justice
The aim is to clarify and centre minds on ek oankar satnaam as biij mantra also demonstrate how this is the very same ‘the field’
– unified field proposed in quantum physics - thus unifying east and western sciences. Then all paths ie our gurmantra ‘waheguru’ will truly bring about this reality into a person’s being.
First plant the right seed             ekoankar satnaam
Water well                                 waheguru
Enjoy grace in Eden                   with waheguru’s kirpa.
wahegur je ka khalsa waheguru je ke fateh


----------

